# Sticky  How to Factory Restore your Computer



## Masterchiefxx17

How to Factory Restore your Computer​ 
This tutorial will guide you on how to do a system restore on your Windows computer. Below make sure you read and follow only the tutorial that matches your computer. If an error occurs during the restore process, stop the process and post in the appropriate TSF forum for guidance. 

*** Read Here First! ***​ 
*WARNING:* THIS TUTORIAL WILL RESET YOUR COMPUTER TO FACTORY SETTINGS! WINDOWS WILL BE WIPED AND RESET TO THE DAY YOU BOUGHT IT. BACK UP *ALL* IMPORTANT FILES BEFORE CONTINUING. ALL FILES, PROGRAMS, EMAILS, PHOTOS, ETC. WILL BE DELETED!

Before starting the restore process, make sure you backup your saved files; program data, emails, music, photos, and anything else that is important. Store it to a CD/DVD or a USB device.

Please be patient throughout the process. This will take some time to complete; at times the restore process may seem like it’s paused or stopped. *Do not restart or shutdown during the process!* A normal restore can be around 1.5 - 2 hours. The time depends on the size of the Hard Drive.

Please note, the exact method needed to enter the restore options for your PC may vary depending on the age and model of your computer.

Be sure to read all of the warnings displayed on the screen.

Once finished make sure you do the following:




Update Drivers.
Update Windows using Windows Update.
Download and install your Security Software/Program.
Copy over your saved files.
Download programs such as: Adobe Flash, Adobe Reader, Adobe Shockwave, and Java.
Make sure to read "*Setting up Windows after the Restore Process:"* at the end of this page.


*** End of Read Here First! ***​ 
*Acer Computer Restore:*




Go to *My Computer (Or Computer) > C: > Program Files*. Find the *Acer* Folder and open it.
Double click on the *Acer eRecovery Management*. If Windows asks for permission to run, click *Yes*.
On the left hand Side of the program, click the *Restore* button.
Click *Completely Restore System to Factory Defaults*.
Acer eRecovery will ask you to confirm the action. Select the *Yes* option then click *Start*.
Click the *OK* option in the second confirmation dialog box. This will restart the computer.
After the computer restarts, click *Next* in the Warning window that appears.
Click *Next* again in the Restore Destination window. Then click *OK* in last popup Warning window about deleting your data.
The Restore Process will now begin.
Once the Acer eRecovery Management Utility is finished, click *OK* which notifies you that the restore is now complete.
The computer will now restart.
 
*Asus Computer Restore:*

**Important: DO NOT delete the RECOVERY partition on your computer! The Recovery partition is created at the factory and cannot be restored if deleted!




Restart the Computer.
As the computer is booting up tap *F9* repeatedly on the keyboard, which will bring up Asus Recovery Partition Utility.
a. You must start tapping *F9* before the Windows Logo appears on the screen. If the Windows logo appears then restart the process.
Press *Enter* to select *Windows Setup [EMS Enabled]*.
Select the language you want to recover in and click *Next*.
After reading the Asus Preload Wizard messages, click *Next*.
Restore Options:
a. Recover Windows to first partition only.
i. This option will delete only the first partition of your Hard Drive and allows you to keep other partitions safe. This will create a new system partition as the “C:” drive.​b. Recover Windows to Entire Hard Drive:
i. This option will delete all partitions from your Hard Drive and creates a new system partition as the “C:” drive.​c. Recover Windows to Entire Hard Drive with two partitions:
i. This option will delete all partitions from your Hard Drive and then create two new partitions called the “C:” Drive which holds 25% and the “D:” Drive which holds the remaining 75%.
1. I recommend this option due to you can restore Windows in a later point but keep the “D:” partition safe.​
Select a partition/option and click *Next*.
Follow the onscreen instructions to complete the recovery process.
Once finished click *Next* or *OK* and the computer will restart.
 
*Dell Computer Restore:*




Restart the Computer.
As the computer is booting up Tap *F8* repeatedly on the keyboard until the Advance Boot Options menu shows. This will start Dell’s Factory Image Restore Utility.
a. You must tap *F8* before the Windows Logo appears on the screen. If the Windows logo appears then restart the process.
Press the *Down Arrow* to select *Repair Your Computer*. Then press *Enter*.
Select the language you want to do the restore process in, then click *OK*.
Log into a user on the computer who has Administrative power and click *OK*.
Click* Dell Factory Image Restore*.
In the Dell Factory Image Restore window, click *Next*.
Click to select the *Yes, reformat Hard Drive and restore system software to factory condition* check box.
Click *Next*. The computer will now start the default factory configuration.
Follow the onscreen instructions to complete the recovery process.
Once finished click *Finish* and the computer will restart.
 
*HP Computer Restore:*



Restart the Computer.
As the computer is booting up Tap *F10* repeatedly on the keyboard until the recovery menu appears. This will start HP’s PC System Recovery.
a. You must tap *F10* before the Windows Logo appears on the screen. If the Windows logo appears then restart the process.
Select the: *Perform Standard System Recovery*, click *Next* and then click *Yes*.
Read and follow each window that appears on the screen. This will guide you throughout the whole restore process.
After the System Recovery is complete the computer will restart. Windows setup will now appear.
*Sony Vaio Computer Restore:*



Go to the Windows Start Menu of your computer and select the *VAIO Recovery Center*.
Underneath *Choose a Program* select the *Restore Complete System*.
Click the *Start* button next to *Restore Complete System*.
Check the box next to *Yes* under *Recovery Drive* then click *Next*.
Check *Yes* to use the default *C:* Drive. Click *Next* again.
A Warning will appear saying: “WARNING: This program deletes all files on your hard disk drive.” Click *Next* and then click *Start*.
Follow the onscreen prompts as it does the recovery process.
Once the recovery process if finished the computer will restart.
*Toshiba Computer Restore:*



Restart your computer.
As the computer is booting up Tap *F8* repeatedly on the keyboard until the Advance Boot Option appears. This will start Toshiba Restore System Utility.
a. You must tap *F8* before the Windows Logo appears on the screen. If the Windows logo appears then restart the process.
Click on *Repair Your Computer*, and then press *Enter*.
Select your language you wish to restore in. Then click *OK*.
On the “System Recovery Options Screen” click *Restore Application*.
Follow the onscreen instructions.
A prompt should appear asking to begin. Click on the *Full Factory Recovery*.
Click *Next* to continue.
Follow the onscreen instructions, which will guide you throughout the restore process.
Once finished, click the *Finish* button.
The computer will now restart.
*Gateway Computer Restore:*



Go to *My computer (or Computer) > All Programs > Gateway* and then double click *Gateway Recovery Management*.
a. This will begin Gateway’s Recovery Management.​
In the Gateway Recovery Management window, click *Restore* and then click *Restore System to Factory Default*.
In the confirm dialog box, select *Yes* and then click *Start*.
a. If you have a computer password you will be prompted to enter it.​
Another confirm dialog box will appear, click *OK*.
The computer will now restart.
In the Restore from factory default dialog box, click *Next*.
In the Destination Disk Information box, click *Next*.
A Notice box will show, click *OK*.
In the Finished dialog box, click *OK*.
The computer will now restart.
*Setting up Windows after the Restore Process:*



After the computer restarts, in the “Set up Windows Screen”, click *Next*.
In the “Please read the license terms” screen, select the *I accept the license terms* check box for each item. Then click “*Next*.
a. By checking each check box and pressing next, you are agreeing to all of Microsoft’s Terms and Conditions along with their EULA.​
In the “Choose a user name and picture” window, enter your information, and then click *Next*.
Type a computer name and choose a desktop background screen and then click *Next*.
In the “Help protect Windows automatically” window, click *Use recommended settings*.
Set up your time and date settings in the window. Then click *Next*.
In the “Select your computer’s current location” screen, click *Home*.
In the “Thank You” screen, click *Start*.
Windows will now check your computers performance. This may take up to 15 minutes.
Windows will finish preparing the desktop and complete the Restore process.
Once Windows has shown the desktop the Restore process is complete.


----------

